# NGD! LTD JR-608 Javier Reyes Sig



## Mik3D23 (Jul 11, 2015)

So I've been wanting a higher quality 8 string for quite some time now, being that I'm less than happy with the quality and playability of my Ibanez S8. After weighing my options between Carvin, getting a FF Agile and having the frets professionally touched up, and waiting for Strandberg or Ormsby to start doing 8 strings in their production runs, I took the plunge and went with this. I got it Thursday, and yesterday the rain finally stopped so I could take some decent pictures.

Pics first:













































I noticed a paint drip around the 7th fret on the side (it's small but still enough to bother me):






As well as some pretty noticeable finish flaws at the end of the fretboard (someone wasn't careful enough taping I guess?):









Specs:


*Construction:* Neck-thru-body
*Scale:* 27"
*Body:* Swamp Ash
*Top:* Quilted Maple
*Neck:* 5-Piece Walnut/Maple/Paduak
*Fingerboard:* Ebony
*Fingerboard Radius:* 350mm
*Finish:* Faded Blue Sunburst
*Nut Width:* 54mm
*Nut Type:* Graphtech Black Tusq
*Neck Contour:* Thin U
*Frets/Type:* 24 XJ
*Hardware Color:* Gold
*Strap Button:* Standard
*Tuners:* LTD Locking
*Bridge:* Schaller Hannes-8
*Neck Pickup:* Dimarzio JR-CTM
*Bridge Pickup:* Dimarzio JR-CTM
*Electronics:* Passive
*Electronics Layout:* Vol/Tone/5-Way Super Switch/Mini Switch (Split Coil


First off, cleans are a dream on this guitar. The pickups sound fantastic. I'm used to a 57/66 set on my other 8 string, so I'm still getting used to these for distortion, but they definitely don't sound bad. They're very mid-focused and quite low output. The 5 way switch and coil tap add a lot of interesting sound options.


It's lighter than I expected, but still relatively heavy. Very well balanced though. The neck plays like a dream compared to my Ibanez. My ibanez causes a lot of cramping in my hands and I suspected the thickness to be the problem. This seems to alleviate it, the neck is thicker than the Ibanez's and I haven't had any cramping or discomfort yet. The fretwork is good: I was able to get the action pretty low with stock strings. The finish looks great, though you can't see through the finish on the back at all without being in direct light or outside. (And two small imperfections I took pictures of)


The only other thing worth mentioning is that for $1500 it still doesn't come with any sort of case. I bought a baritone Gator case with it since it was on the recommended accessories, but the body is too big for it. AMS sent me a return label to ship it back, and I'm waiting to hear back from them about getting the ESP case for it. 



Overall I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Mik3D23 (Jul 11, 2015)

Forgot to mention one of my favorite things about it-the bridge is fantastic! Super comfortable and easy to adjust. You have to loosen the strings to adjust action, but it sure beats a Floyd


----------



## asher (Jul 11, 2015)

I love the way these look. Thanks for the review man!! Happy NGD!


----------



## erdiablo666 (Jul 11, 2015)

Now THIS is a proper NGD thread. OP is a gentleman and a scholar. HNGD man!


----------



## kevdes93 (Jul 12, 2015)

Nice to finally get some actual pictures of this. Looks great! Honestly though I think it's silly that they can't include a case with a 1500$ guitar


----------



## Mik3D23 (Jul 12, 2015)

I agree; it's actually proven quite difficult to even find the ESP case that's made for it


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 12, 2015)

Actual pictures! But at that price I'd trade it in for a flawless one. HNGD


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jul 12, 2015)

She is a beauty man, HNGD!


----------



## Mattykoda (Jul 13, 2015)

+1 for this thread  That top looks amazing, enjoy it!


----------



## odibrom (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice to finally see this one (haven't looked for it, though).

Happy new guitar day!


----------



## Dantas (Jul 15, 2015)

This is one exquisite guitar, congratulations! It almost looks like an off-set vase from the Ming Dynasty.


----------



## viesczy (Jul 16, 2015)

I completely love that shape. 

For the price though, no case? How much profit do they want?

Sweet guitar, man!

Derek


----------



## DeathChord (Jul 16, 2015)

HNGD Its stunning, very happy for you.


----------



## the.godfather (Jul 17, 2015)

Stunning! Some beautiful outdoor photos there. You really did it justice. I'd love to try one of these if I ever get a chance. 

Plus this is much better than the other moron who posted a NGD for one of these on here and never posted a photo even after pages of utter nonsense in the thread.


----------



## Mik3D23 (Jul 17, 2015)

the.godfather said:


> Stunning! Some beautiful outdoor photos there. You really did it justice. I'd love to try one of these if I ever get a chance.
> 
> Plus this is much better than the other moron who posted a NGD for one of these on here and never posted a photo even after pages of utter nonsense in the thread.



Thanks!

I saw that, and contemplated doing the same thing and eventually posting them, but I decided I like my account unbanned


----------



## Michael_Ten (Jul 17, 2015)

DOOD. That neck, that bridge, that body shape, that finish... stunning guitar. HNGD!!


----------



## Sumsar (Jul 17, 2015)

Many aspects of this guitar seems very nice, but I can't get over that I really don't like the overall look - On the other hand it is nice that everybody doesn't have the same taste in guitars, and you certainly seem very happy with it - HNGD!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 19, 2015)

sooo hot.


----------



## DROKZ78 (Aug 13, 2018)

I have just received one of the newer models with the hip shot bridge and have noticed there is a short in the wiring when the top string hits the pickups making it quieter momentarily. Does anyone on this thread have some insight to this issue?


----------



## cardinal (Aug 13, 2018)

DROKZ78 said:


> I have just received one of the newer models with the hip shot bridge and have noticed there is a short in the wiring when the top string hits the pickups making it quieter momentarily. Does anyone on this thread have some insight to this issue?



I don’t know if that sounds like a short. A string hitting the pickup does make an awful sound. If the string is hitting the pickup, particularly on a hardtail guitar, it would lower the pickup.


----------

